# Which Quarq for a 2011 Tarmac Pro?



## mgurtzweiler (Jul 11, 2010)

I am picking up my new 2011 Tarmac Pro (custom buildup with the frame set and full Force) this Friday and want to get a Quarq. Is the S975 GXP the one I want?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

mgurtzweiler said:


> I am picking up my new 2011 Tarmac Pro (custom buildup with the frame set and full Force) this Friday and want to get a Quarq. Is the S975 GXP the one I want?



Yes. Pair it with a Garmin 500 (or 800)


----------



## mgurtzweiler (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## b_new_b (Aug 26, 2010)

*Lightning or Specialized*

Personally I went with the Lightnings 50/34, Quarq doesn't show a compact Speci available. The whole set up is lighter then my old Dura Ace7800 53/39. And it works awesome with a Garmin 500.


----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

Get some pics of your new ride up here, we would love to see your new machine!


----------



## mgurtzweiler (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Hairy Legs (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------

